# Halloween Party playlist with Spooky Sound Effects



## Gary Mellotron (Sep 11, 2018)

I created this spotify playlist with all my favourite Halloween party hits, and a tonne of really great sound effects (ranging from zombies, demon growls, cemeteries, ghosts) to play around the house. 


Have a listen and tell me what you all think? 

https://open.spotify.com/user/ghv71...9PS9nNxTpJPrEhcRMkl?si=cHgxAuWATHiW9fhglUWsVg


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

you need to add Spooky by Dusty Springfield


----------



## Gary Mellotron (Sep 11, 2018)

SpookySpoof said:


> you need to add Spooky by Dusty Springfield


Yes! Yes, I do.


----------



## jmvlg (Oct 9, 2015)

Really nice playlist!

Made one myself earlier today with some sounds that I've been using as a haunted house soundtrack the last couple of years: http://open.spotify.com/user/gpyze9jqgglhnhovp6szuxhep/playlist/2KoM15lrTuIlyjozAXZL4N


----------

